# OTA



## dkjohn (Feb 22, 2006)

How good is the OTA reception on the 211 ?


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

dkjohn said:


> How good is the OTA reception on the 211 ?


Compared to my Samsung SIR-T451 STB HD Tuner, the 211 tuner is better.

John


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

dkjohn said:


> How good is the OTA reception on the 211 ?


The 211 normally does a *great job *with OTA reception. However there is a new glitch (out-of-the-blue) that's causing the receiver to drop all OTA channels suddenly & with no reason. I would normally say this is software related, but there have been no software upgrades for the 211 that correspond to this occuring. Dish tech support claims they haven't heard of the problem (and seem clueless) although it's been posted on just about every forum out there! You can temporarily remedy the problem with a "soft re-boot", but it's still aggravating! FYI: For some, this problem is happening frequently and for others only occasionally. I, so far, fall into the last category. 
Having said that, keep in mind the 211's OTA tuner will not accomodate an analog signal (like the 811), so it will only transmit purely digital signals.

BTW, if you read the 622 forum, you will see this is also occuring on that unit as well! Extremely wierd, it is.....

Ken


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

khearrean said:


> The 211 normally does a *great job *with OTA reception. However there is a new glitch (out-of-the-blue) that's causing the receiver to drop all OTA channels suddenly & with no reason. I would normally say this is software related, but there have been no software upgrades for the 211 that correspond to this occuring.
> 
> BTW, if you read the 622 forum, you will see this is also occuring on that unit as well! Extremely wierd, it is.....
> 
> Ken


Well in my case my 2 211's and 1 411 received OTA just fine until the 3.45 update. My old Samsung tuner receives OTA just fine from the same antenna feeding the 211's so I can't help but believe there is a software component to this problem.


----------



## msbwo (Nov 5, 2006)

My 211 turner is stronger than my Sony. Everything was fine until the 3.45 upgrade. 
Now all the OTA's are dropped or just one channel. This happens 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

msbwo said:


> My 211 turner is stronger than my Sony. Everything was fine until the 3.45 upgrade.
> Now all the OTA's are dropped or just one channel. This happens 3 or 4 times a week.


Well, it may just be software related, but 3.45 has been out for some time & (in my case), I just had the 1st occurence of this last week. As I said, very, very wierd...

Ken


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

The only time my 211 has dropped the ota's was when i disconnected the coax from the antenna to do some repositioning, this has happened twice

Bob


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

khearrean said:


> BTW, if you read the 622 forum, you will see this is also occuring on that unit as well! Extremely wierd, it is.....


Ken, the current 622 OTA issue is a direct result of the 4.0x software upgrades. I experienced this bug when my 622 was upgraded - although not as seriously as some who lost all of their OTAs. But there is a direct correlation and E* has targeted those receivers with a special patch, which is being tested now by some users.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Skates said:


> Ken, the current 622 OTA issue is a direct result of the 4.0x software upgrades. I experienced this bug when my 622 was upgraded - although not as seriously as some who lost all of their OTAs. But there is a direct correlation and E* has targeted those receivers with a special patch, which is being tested now by some users.


Thanks for the info. It's just strange the same thing is happening on (2) different receivers w/2 different software versions. Even weirder is the fact that E* has recognized there is an issue with the 622 and created a special patch, but noone in tech support knows (or admits) this exists on the 211; at least noone I've talked with.


----------



## dkjohn (Feb 22, 2006)

I got hit with the OTA bug today on a 211.


----------



## msbwo (Nov 5, 2006)

I decided to pay for dish locals after 2 weeks of OTA problems. 1 phone call and 4 e-mails later, the locals loaded but the HD locals are no where to be found. Dish Tech Support said it was a software issue and call them back in a week.


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

msbwo said:


> I decided to pay for dish locals after 2 weeks of OTA problems. 1 phone call and 4 e-mails later, the locals loaded but the HD locals are no where to be found. Dish Tech Support said it was a software issue and call them back in a week.


I had a similar issue with my 622 today after a thunderstorm yesterday. I went into the local setup and it downloaded the local guide. It didn't even need to rescan. Voila! Everything was back.


----------

